

What is the physical work environment like at your company? - ctogden

TypeForm survey: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;christopherogden.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;CyfocZ<p>Motivation for this survey was that as an introvert I find large open office plans to be a hostile environment, but it&#x27;s hard to determine the office environment at different companies.<p>Oh, and you can view survey results at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;christopherogden.typeform.com&#x2F;report&#x2F;CyfocZ&#x2F;jDZN
======
acosmism
Checkout the masschallenge office in 3d which was recently added to Google
Maps! [http://goo.gl/6TEhG9](http://goo.gl/6TEhG9)

~~~
bbcbasic
Ugh! Wouldn't want to work there if I needed to concentrate on code. Would be
OK if the day is spent talking though.

